# ThermalRight True Black 120 CPU Cooler Review



## kindai (Aug 1, 2008)

In april last year, ThermalRight introduced a new flagship - Ultra 120 Extreme(U120E for short). As soon as being announced, it beated Tuniq’s Tower 120 and became the king of air coolers. Accordingly, ‘ThermalRight’ raised up to be an outstanding brand.　







_ThermalRight Showed up True Black 120 at Computex 2008_

The whole review is here: 

http://en.expreview.com/2008/08/01/thermalright-true-black-120-cpu-cooler-review/

*Hello everyone, kin here from Expreview.com. 
Nice to meet you and let's discuss the latest hardware XDDDDDDDDDDD*


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2008)

kindai said:


> In april last year, ThermalRight introduced a new flagship - Ultra 120 Extreme(U120E for short). As soon as being announced, it beated Tuniq’s Tower 120 and became the king of air coolers. Accordingly, ‘ThermalRight’ raised up to be an outstanding brand.



ThermalRight was already an outstanding brand, and had been for years before the release of the Ultra-120.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2008)

I've seen it in the local stores here, it is a very nice black cooler but besides that nothing new, it is Ultra-120 eXtreme.

If you like new, black and shiny that is the True Black 120
For ultra-quiet and high performance I would choose the HR-01 PLUS.
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article842-page5.html


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 2, 2008)

more bucks than standart U120E? for a black finish? I'll pass the money to good fans, like Delta.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Aug 2, 2008)

would the color have any affect on the heat dissipation, as black does tend to absorb heat. but then again its a reflective black


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> would the color have any affect on the heat dissipation, as black does tend to absorb heat. but then again its a reflective black



it makes zero difference, if you read the reviews.

more or less you're paying for the color only.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 2, 2008)

I read before that black can dissipate heat better, but absorbs UV light when lighter colours can reflect it. I think there might be a slight difference but not really noticeable at all! 

  they make car radiators black because black releases heat better than other colours, the radiator is out of the sunlight.

  I read a big discussion on this exact topic b4   in theory it would, but it wont make any difference that we will notice.. so yeah its just a new colour lol


 edit: but hey if you buy it atleast you'll have something to talk about when talking about your heatsink    Dark colours absorb light better not heat I believe.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Aug 2, 2008)

Chewy said:


> Dark colours absorb light better not heat I believe.



lol 



> Black is black because it absorbs all colours of the light.
> 
> and absorbed light is then turned into heat.



Heat + Light are both interchangeable.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 2, 2008)

Icic, so the only reason why they must paint radiators black is that once the car is off it will dissipate the heat form the coolant quicker.. guess theres no chance in it being any better at all than as a cpu heatsink ?  I gtg though soon its going to rain and I need to be gone b4 than! so this was a quick post.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2008)

they totally paint things black just cause they look cooler 

a very basic point would that white reflects more heat and light, while black absorbs and dissipates better.

an example of how this works would be sunlight - it heats black things faster than white things, yet the white things have a tendency to cool slower once they have heated.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 2, 2008)

Its still a sexy cooler. Alot better than plain jane aluminum colors


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 2, 2008)

maybe next time will be more colors. like thermaltake did with their Orb line up


----------



## Darknova (Aug 2, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Its still a sexy cooler. Alot better than plain jane aluminum colors



Yeah, but even if you have a window chances are you have so many LEDs/cathodes it's hard to tell the difference anyway


----------

